# American Urological Society guidelines



## Jin

Many doctors aren’t aware of recommended best practices. Read this before your appointment with a doctor for possible testosterone therapy. 

Credit to AltRigger for posting this initially. 

https://www.auanet.org/guidelines/testosterone-deficiency-guideline

•note that clinics will have much looser standards.


----------



## creekrat

This is great Jin.  So many doctors are still scared that they would be prescribing a "steroid".  Even though it is more prevalent, you still have the ones that don't completely understand the processes in which the body produces the hormones.  It is always best to go into your appointment knowing as much as possible about the situation you are there for.  You must be your own advocate.  If you go in there with all of the info you need and then some you are more likely to get the result that you want


----------



## Jin

I would advise anyone seeking trt from a medical doctor (not needed at a clinic) to read this, take notes and bring a copy with them to the appointment.


----------



## buck

It appears the link is no longer available.


----------



## Send0

buck said:


> It appears the link is no longer available.



Here's the updated link






						Testosterone Deficiency Guideline - American Urological Association
					

Testosterone testing and prescriptions have nearly tripled in recent years; however, it is clear from clinical practice that there are many men using testosterone without a clear indication. AUA identified a need to produce an evidence-based document that informs clinicians on the proper...




					www.auanet.org


----------

